# Maestría en Electrónica?



## Elvic (Jul 23, 2009)

Porque? o que motivos?  tendrías para estudiar una maestría en electrónica. Electrónica de control, automatización, potencia, ciencias digitales, robótica, etc.

Para generar conocimiento para ti mismo.
Para difundir el conocimiento adquirido.
Para obtener beneficio económico.
Porque no tienes nada mejor que hacer.

Gracias por sus respuestas, y espero que se animen a dejar sus comentarios.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 23, 2009)

Me apasiona la electrónica desde que nací, y me encantaría estudiarlo, no para ganar dinero, sinó para 
tener los conocimientos más avanzados posibles, y disfrutar con mis propios experimentos.


----------



## martinvol (Jul 23, 2009)

si estudias por la plata, nunca vas a tener un buen resultado


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 23, 2009)

claro. tiene que ser vocación


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 23, 2009)

Una vez que tienes un buen conocimiento en general en electronico o algo mas especializo, no le veo nada de malo ponerme a dar cursos sabados y domingos por x cantidad de dinero.

No le veo nada de malo.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Jul 23, 2009)

Cuando estudien no hagan como yo hacia......    

PD: aunque en honor a la verdad haciendo semejantes chuletas terminaba por aprenderme  lo conceptos     

estudiar nos hace libres¡¡¡¡¡¡ estudien todo lo que puedan...       

saludos


----------



## Loktar (Jul 23, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Una vez que tienes un buen conocimiento en general en electronico o algo mas especializo, no le veo nada de malo ponerme a dar cursos sabados y domingos por x cantidad de dinero.



No se refiere a maestría de maestro para dar clases. Creo que está hablando de maestría como master, un posgrado. Sería bueno también hablar del doctorado.


----------



## saiwor (Jul 23, 2009)

> Una maestría (también llamada máster o magíster)[1] es un grado académico otorgado a aquellos estudiantes que terminan un curso de segundo nivel de posgrado, el cual tiene entre uno y tres años de duración.
> 
> Las maestrías buscan ampliar y desarrollar los conocimientos para la solución de problemas disciplinarios, interdisciplinarios o profesionales, y además dotar a la persona de los instrumentos básicos que la habilitan como investigador en un área específica de las ciencias, de las artes o de las tecnologías, que le permitan profundizar teórica y conceptualmente en un campo del saber.
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maestría


----------



## alexus (Jul 23, 2009)

nooo rash! los famosos trencitos!

si sere ***** que los hacia y nunca los usaba, porque al ahcerlos aprendias! jeje

es todo un arte, el resumen, la caligrafia, y sobre todo, el camuflaje!

yo los hacia en los boletos (ticket´s) del omnibus (colectivo, bus, etc).

no viene al tema pero igual.

la plata es secundario, hay que hacer lo que a uno le guste, no obligado,etc.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 23, 2009)

Esos tickets de Bus nunca fallaban, bien guardados, los leías donde quisieras. Lo unico malo era olvidarlos en la camisa cuando esta era lavada...


----------

